# Female ears cropped couple hours ago..



## andyxkim213 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi, we just got back from the vet that cropped Molly's ears and I was wondering if her ears will look like this forever?.. Her ears point outward and they don't stand. Her right ear folds inward. Also, the vet said that she wont need any taping since shes a pit bull. Here are some pics

http://i844.photobucket.com/albums/ab7/andyxkim213/Mollyearcrop007.jpg

http://i844.photobucket.com/albums/ab7/andyxkim213/Mollyearcrop008.jpg

http://i844.photobucket.com/albums/ab7/andyxkim213/Mollyearcrop001.jpg

http://i844.photobucket.com/albums/ab7/andyxkim213/Mollyearcrop006.jpg

http://i844.photobucket.com/albums/ab7/andyxkim213/Mollyearcrop002.jpg

Will her ears stand like this once her stitches are out?

http://i844.photobucket.com/albums/ab7/andyxkim213/pitbull1_l.jpg


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

pics aren't working!


----------



## andyxkim213 (Sep 22, 2009)

really? I used photobucket and used the IMG Code.
Or is there another way?..


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

its working now


----------



## andyxkim213 (Sep 22, 2009)

So what do you think?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I think they will stand ok. i see that alot and they usualy stand fine.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I think you should fix the cone so it does not touch the ears...


----------



## andyxkim213 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah Im gonna fix that. But do u think I'll need to tape her ears? Because her right ear doesn't really resemble the left..


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

her ears will be fine. I personally wouldn't worry about the cone because it's obvious your dog will need taping after they heal. Don't stress, the taping will come in a couple of weeks. They did a pretty good stitch job. I also, personally don't touch the ears until the stitches come out. You increase the chances of your dog becoming head shy. Keep the cone clean and administer oral antibiotics like cephalexin or SMZ depending on what your vet gave you.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

One thing I'd avoid is giving any pain pills for post surgery, IMO it heightens their pain tolerance even more, and makes them more prone to hurt their ears more because they are loopy. She will be fine, I might even say that there's a chance you might need one taping. They're pretty short, my dogs ears were squished down by the ecollar, just make sure she's not running into everything with it, because if they break the ecollar, you can pretty much guarantee the ears are gettin some of that action too...


----------



## RubysBoxers (Aug 31, 2009)

I personally don't like the e-collars. I use a towel folded in 3 & I wrap that around their neck and duct tape it on (hey it comes in all the pretty colors now). They can use the towel as a pillow. They do not run into walls. They can not scratch at anything past the towel unless you use some little wimpy towel. I have used it for foot injuries, spay surgery & neck injuries. The hardest thing is getting a drink so I give them a higher bowl or put it on a step or whatever to get it to their level. It also will no touch her ears.

Now could someone please explain to me why they are doing ears so late on pitties these days?? It used to be done on little ones less cartilage & stuff...?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

it's depending on the vet really... My vet won't crop a dog any younger than 4 months of age because at that point the dogs are wrapping up teething and thats about the time the ears go through their funky stages and she can get a good evaluation of the final head shape and ear placement to do the crop.


----------



## justafatkid (Sep 27, 2009)

good stitching, but doesnt look like a good crop. my dog ripped its bottom stitches out and now its like a big huge gash, but i just got ahold of the vet that cropped my dogs ears and hes going to stitch it back up for free. so im glad to hear that. how much did you guys pay or usually pay for an ear crop?


----------



## andyxkim213 (Sep 22, 2009)

justafatkid said:


> good stitching, but doesnt look like a good crop. my dog ripped its bottom stitches out and now its like a big huge gash, but i just got ahold of the vet that cropped my dogs ears and hes going to stitch it back up for free. so im glad to hear that. how much did you guys pay or usually pay for an ear crop?


We payed $375 for her crop.


----------



## andyxkim213 (Sep 22, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> One thing I'd avoid is giving any pain pills for post surgery, IMO it heightens their pain tolerance even more, and makes them more prone to hurt their ears more because they are loopy. She will be fine, I might even say that there's a chance you might need one taping. They're pretty short, my dogs ears were squished down by the ecollar, just make sure she's not running into everything with it, because if they break the ecollar, you can pretty much guarantee the ears are gettin some of that action too...


Yeah the e-collar is squishing her ears so they lay flat on her head. Will the ears stay like this if the e-collar is left on for more than a week?... That would be bad.


----------

